# Custom 7 string fretless Benavente build pics!



## ApteraBassist (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay guys and gals, I am beyond excitement. I finally scrounged together enough money to get a custom benavente 7 string single cut.

I'm lucky enough to live in the same town as Benavente so I'll be posting progress pics as my monstrosity is being built.

I know this is a bass that I will have for many years to come so I decided to look for the top woods myself.

Essentially this will be a bass that's tuned exactly the same as a 7 string guitar,only in the bass register.

After countless hours of online searching I found my dream piece of wood. An amazing piece of Maple burl that was big enough to have otherwise been made into a coffee table.







Here's a pic of the edges being chopped off






These little end pieces will make awesome pickup covers







This wood is freakin' amazing





Here she is bookmatched





He has some cutout stencils at his shop so you can get a good idea of what your wood will look like before its built







I ordered a piece of pale moon ebony for the fretboard. It hasn't arrived yet, but he had a small piece laying around so we could get the idea of what it would look like.






Thanks for checking out the pictures and look forward to more in the coming weeks!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Hollowway (Apr 18, 2012)

Good lord this is awesome! Unbelievable wood, GREAT tuning! I'm excited.


----------



## simonk (Apr 18, 2012)

holy shit balls


----------



## asher (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Danukenator (Apr 18, 2012)

First time I think pale moon will actually fit the theme of a build. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 18, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> First time I think pale moon will actually fit the theme of a build. Can't wait to see the progress.



I'm so glad to hear that! I spent over a week convinced I was going with cocobolo. Then I found a piece of pale moon ebony for 78 dollars less!

The fretboard arrives this weekend. Ill have more pics then!


----------



## Atomshipped (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good! The burled maple looks like an Alex Grey painting to me


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a boner for this bass... That is all


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you guys think I should get pickup covers or No?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 18, 2012)

ApteraBassist said:


> Do you guys think I should get pickup covers or No?


 
I think you should totally use some of the body wood left to do the pickup cover


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 18, 2012)

I've never used pickup covers before. Do you guys have any experience with the pickup being less responsive because it has to be slightly further away from the strings?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2012)

This is going to be awesome. He makes epic instruments.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2012)

simonk said:


> holy shit balls


 
This!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful wood combination.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome. I'll be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 18, 2012)

ApteraBassist said:


> I've never used pickup covers before. Do you guys have any experience with the pickup being less responsive because it has to be slightly further away from the strings?


 it shouldnt have too much of an effect on tone but you can always raise the pick ups if you feel they are lacking


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 18, 2012)

We're thinking of putting a light vintage amber stain on this to bring out the colors and shapes more. Any thoughts on this? Keep in natural?


----------



## skeels (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sorry ... all i can say is that i agree with simonk.

Holy frikkin' balls...


----------



## ManuelB (Apr 18, 2012)

MOther of god... Wooooow!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad you guys are all diggin it! Can't wait for that fretboard to get here!


----------



## vansinn (Apr 18, 2012)

That's the one thing I regret about having signed up in here: All that wood 
This is going to look phreaking fantastic. Would be tantamount to holy blasphemy to put frets in that board.
Do want


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 18, 2012)

Compared to a lot of custom makers, Benavente's are pretty affordable for how long you'll end up owning it and how durable they are. Starting price is 3400. Many other custom makers are twice that


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are gorgeous woods. That ebony board will look incredible too.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 19, 2012)

THIS will be an incredible something. Awesome wood acquisitions!


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dat wood


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's the picture of the Pale moon ebony fretboard I ordered from the website. It's on the far left. It a whole inch thick so maybe I'll get lucky and it will look even cooler on the inside.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 19, 2012)

Cut it in half and have 2 fretboards!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 19, 2012)

With the right resaw blade, you should be able to get 3 fingerboards boards out of an inch thick piece of ebony stock.


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 19, 2012)

This will be awesome. Pale Moon Ebony FTW!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 19, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> With the right resaw blade, you should be able to get 3 fingerboards boards out of an inch thick piece of ebony stock.



Correct! I'm selling the rest of the pale moon ebony to Benavente, so if any of you guys are ordering something from him in the near future, you know what piece of pale moon ebony he has. I'll post pics of the sawn pieces on Sunday.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 20, 2012)

Atomshipped said:


> Looks good! The burled maple looks like an Alex Grey painting to me



I agree. Or one of those pictures that look like nothing until you let your eyes go out of focus


----------



## skeels (Apr 20, 2012)

Did I miss the part where you said which website you got the pale moon ebony board from?

Because i think i can't live anymore without a guitar with a fretboard like that....

*sniffle*


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's the website where I got it. I beleive the only piece thay have left is the one on the right middle.

Eisenbrand Exotic Hardwoods

That's really the only place i've been able to find pale moon ebony long enough for a fingerboard.

This place says they have some in stock thats an inch thick but they have no pictures so you'll have to call and ask if they have any still

exotic wood specials & news Lignum vitae ironwoods


Or since MY piece is being cut into two or three boards you could always order one of these badass inlay top guitars from Benavente and ask for the other piece of Pale moon


----------



## skeels (Apr 20, 2012)

^Haha! Thanks man! 
I will definitely be looking into these. 

Can't afford a full custom -til i get rid of a few projects -but never say never, eh?


----------



## Onyx8String (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm jelly of your wood


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 20, 2012)

skeels said:


> ^Haha! Thanks man!
> I will definitely be looking into these.
> 
> Can't afford a full custom -til i get rid of a few projects -but never say never, eh?




I know where you're comin from. I had to sell another bass and an amp to afford this bass, but I can tell it's going to be so worth it!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 21, 2012)

Fretboards here!


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 21, 2012)

Man. I wish I could find some of that stuff somewhere near me. I could get it, but it would cost $60 in shipping for a $20 or $30 board :/


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats pretty much where I'm at. the fretboard on my bass has to be so wide I had to buy a piece 3 times thicker than I needed it... so it was a 100 bucks for the board and 20 for shipping... on a fretboard


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 22, 2012)

While waiting for my next trip to benavente's tomorrow or so, I thought I'd share this picture of a crazy 9 string that he's been working on


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 23, 2012)

UPDATE!

Took my piece of Ebony over to Benavente's to see whats inside!

First we sanded off some nasty chatter and protective wax






Good as new!






Then we chopped it open






It yeilded 3 fretboard blanks, but for the purposes of my 7 string i got 2 boards to choose from.

Board a






Board B


----------



## iron blast (Apr 23, 2012)

Board b = om nom noms


----------



## asher (Apr 23, 2012)

First side of board B is super tasty.

Also, meant to say this earlier: that's some crazy looking taper on that 9 string.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 24, 2012)

Ha! How funny that you guys say that. I'm thinking I like board B side 1, and my wife likes board A. I'm gonna photoshop them on a body to get a better idea of which I like.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 24, 2012)

*Excuse the terrible MS paint job! hehe. Now that I see them with lines I'm starting to think I like the bottom one more!*


----------



## HighPotency (Apr 24, 2012)

I definitely dig that first side of B the most.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 24, 2012)

Ugh! such a hard decision! I know once I make the decision I'll love it, but I'll always think about how it looks on the under side!


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 24, 2012)

Defo the first side of B man.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm starting to notice that the people I know who like metal like the first side of B and the people who dont like the second side of B.... hmmm


----------



## asher (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, I like all kinds of music. 

Nah, it's just that the figuring on the first side is more consistent and evenly spread out across the piece. Even if you trimmed it down to fit the neck you're not risking losing the cooler and more interesting part of the figure.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I understand. Not a lot going on as it gets closer to the headstock. The one you guys like was my original choice, and I'll probably stick with it.


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 2, 2012)

HA! so when I posted this thread I posted it in the bass forums... then it got moved to the luthiery forums... and now its back in the bass forums?


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 3, 2012)

So I'm going over to Benavente's tomorrow to test out some stains. If I don't like the way they're taking to the wood, I'll go all natural, satin finish. If all goes right though, I'm hoping to get this effect:


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 3, 2012)

also keep in mind the board is not actually that yellow... its more white. It was the evening when I took it so it ended up looking yellow


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 3, 2012)

Glad to see someone else likes the idea of staining maple burl!


----------



## JStraitiff (May 3, 2012)

I like side 2 of B


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 3, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Glad to see someone else likes the idea of staining maple burl!



Yeah I'm hopeful it will bring a bit more 3D quality to it


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 4, 2012)

damn dude. burls always look amazing.


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 8, 2012)

Here's the test wood with black!!!


----------



## Danukenator (May 8, 2012)

It looks like Zerg creep. It looks amazing. Really highlights it and makes it look like it has veins running through it. 

I'd need to see a side by side but for now, I'd say go for it.


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 8, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> It looks like Zerg creep. It looks amazing. Really highlights it and makes it look like it has veins running through it.
> 
> I'd need to see a side by side but for now, I'd say go for it.



Totally!

my only concern is that the freboard is a bit yellow... I guess black and yellow together is better than maple and yellow. but i think once theres black lines on the fretboard it will all match together. Cant wait!


----------



## sytraxiplague (May 8, 2012)

Holy crap that black looks epic..


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 9, 2012)

sytraxiplague said:


> Holy crap that black looks epic..



Yeah I'm pretty hopeful that it will actually have even more definition when its done, since he was almost out of stain when we did this, so it was kinda watered down.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 9, 2012)

Epic!


----------



## Munch (May 9, 2012)

Damn, awesome looking stuff! I am excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 24, 2012)

Benavente is slotting the fretboard and working on the neck as we speak. I'll have pics on Monday. As for now, if anyone is interested in a benavente, he's having an amazing memorial day sale. 25% off all in stock insturments! Memorial Day Sale | Facebook


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 29, 2012)

UPDATE!

ok so here's the good news... the fretboard has been slotted 






And the head stock scarf joints are being glued





Aaaand the bad news... The wood I bought wasn't as dried as they said it was. its been going back and forth between really hot and humid and really cold here in oregon, so my woods kinda warped.. 





They're going to wet them down and try and straighten them out. Here's an example of what they were trying to do. these are some slices of my material that werent kept flat because they were too thin.







Hopefully they can flatten them otherwise I may have to go looking for some wood again...


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 29, 2012)

Holy wavy wood Batman.  At least the fretboard looks damn tasty.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

ApteraBassist said:


> Here's the test wood with black!!!



Good god...


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Good god...


 I know... I'm gonna be really sad if we can't make those boards work...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

That almost literally looks like the stuff that's all over the walls in Dead Space.


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 29, 2012)

haha totally! creepy organic material


----------



## nojyeloot (May 29, 2012)

Wow just came across this thread/GORGEOUS build.

Anyone else see this?


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 29, 2012)

I guess you can say that's curly maple burl.... Yeeeeah

What a shame though. I mean, you can iron that out, but Imo, you should go with some properly dried wood for resonance's sake.


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 29, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> Wow just came across this thread/GORGEOUS build.
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> ...



HAHA! What's funny is based on the pics before i bought it i expected it to look like Focus.

[QUOTE/]What a shame though. I mean, you can iron that out, but Imo, you should go with some properly dried wood for resonance's sake.[/QUOTE]

Its only the top wood. The whole center of the bass will be mahogany


----------



## Munch (May 30, 2012)

> That almost literally looks like the stuff that's all over the walls in Dead Space.


Dude! I have been casually thinking about making a Dead Space themed guitar with bunches of that weird writing inlaid into it and, I don't know, blood oozing out of it or something. I'd probably have to hire an awesome painter for that.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jun 24, 2012)

Finally a new update! My top woods have been sitting under 500lbs of cinder blocks to straighten them out for the last month. He's goign to start building the body today. Here's the headstock


----------



## F0rte (Jun 25, 2012)

Absolutely outstanding woods.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks man, I spent a lot of time tracking them down!


----------



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2012)

omg, how do you find such amazing wood?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jun 26, 2012)

well there a tons of websites out there. the difficult part when you search for "exotic hardwoods" a lot of hardwood flooring companies come up. Just gotta browse tons of websites that will show you what they have in stock. Also doesnt hurt that I live in Oregon where theres lots of woods companies.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 10, 2012)

UPDATE! Benavente just sent me a pic of the neck!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 10, 2012)

GOOD GOD!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 11, 2012)

Well said =)


----------



## Winspear (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't find where in the thread you changed your mind from fretless?
Anyway that neck looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 11, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Can't find where in the thread you changed your mind from fretless?
> Anyway that neck looks absolutely amazing!



It's still going to be fretless, just going to have lines for reference!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 11, 2012)

Ah, awesome! I did wonder - just wasn't aware standard slotting was the procedure for that 
GASing hard...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 11, 2012)

you're tellin me! seeing the progress pics for this bass has got me GASing hard enough to start spec'ing out the fretted sister of this bass... Once my 6 string Benavente sells on ebay I'm putting in the down payment for a Benavente 7 string fretted double cut, with a spalted maple top and Wenge fingerboard


----------



## Winspear (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha I'm also wanting a fretted fretless pair of 7 strings very similar to yours - long way off though...
I've heard the name Benavente around quite a bit. How good are they (obviously very good..but you know what I mean haha). What kind of price range for these customs?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 11, 2012)

Quite honestly, they're the only bass i'll ever play. they kinda ruin every other bass. here's a link to some tapping stuff i did. they just play effortlessly. 


I've never actually played a fodera... but if they do play better it still wouldn't be enough for me to pay a starting price of 10 grand for one!

For a basic option benavente, bolt-on, 7 string, would start at about $3,500.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice  I'll have to keep this name in mind.
Insanely clean playing!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 11, 2012)

Also if you wanna have a look at the one i've got on ebay here's a link =)

Benavente Vortex custom 6 string bass with Kahler tremolo | eBay


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 11, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice  I'll have to keep this name in mind.
> Insanely clean playing!



Thanks! again.. i literally can't play that bass line on most other basses...

he also makes a fine 7 string guitar!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 13, 2012)

Update!

Finally got a chance to go back to Benaventes and take my own pics.





Man I love that burl! Cant wait to see the black stain on it!






Here's my hand against the top of the neck for size reference. Really not that intimidating





Here's my hand arounf the 12th fret where the upper horn will be meeting the neck. I can still wrap my hand around it!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 13, 2012)

ApteraBassist said:


> Man I love that burl! Cant wait to see the black stain on it!



I'm pretty sure it'll look awesome, but that burl is so crazy, its almost criminal to stain it


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 13, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> I'm pretty sure it'll look awesome, but that burl is so crazy, its almost criminal to stain it



As you can see on like page 3, i did a test and does look awesome. thats one thing i love most about this bass, is that i got a wood crazy enough to be untouched, but then to have a trans black stain is going to make it SO unique!


----------



## broj15 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have wanted an instrument with this tuning for quite a while now (i've always had a back and forth love affair between guitar and bass) so i will definetely be keeping an eye on this. Apologies if i just overlooked it, but I'm really curious as to the scale length on this. i know the 7 string bass that used the same tuning Ibanez released a few years ago had a 30" scale, but i feel like that wouldn't provide enough tension on the low B to get that nice "bell-like" piano tone that defines the bass instrument.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 13, 2012)

I havent had any experience with tuning this way on a 30inch bass. this bass will be a 34 inch scale. my bass in my profile pic is a benavente 6 thats tuned the same as a guitar and the scale length works beautifully. its also a 34 inch. if you end up pulling the trigger on a bass like this and i can give you some pointers on string gauge etc that will help you make the transition if you're used to guitar.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 13, 2012)

I still tear up when thinking of such gorgeous wood getting stained. I know it will still look amazing tho. Im definitely jealous of this one.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't worry! it's not going to be a heavy stain. if anything it will show off the details of it even more so!


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 13, 2012)

Do what every YOU like. I personally dig the dark stain, really made it pop. It's just a piece of wood, there are plenty more pieces of nice burl.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jul 13, 2012)

Hehe, for sure. The next bass I have made is also going to be a sort of burl, but it naturally has more colors in it, so I'm going to have no stains or paints used.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 8, 2013)

UPDATE! my OTHER burl bass is caught up to where the first one is. More pics of both to follow


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 22, 2013)

here's the fretboard for the fretted one!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm literally drooling over these right now. Part of me hates you because these are so awesome and I'll never be able to see them in real life. You have fantastic tastes man. These couldnt be more beautiful. We better get some videos with these!?!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainluckybeard you BET I will be doing TONS of videos and pictures of these basses. I have pretty good access to professional quality HD cameras and stuff, so I'm going to be whoring these basses out like a new set of implants


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeessss, I can't wait! Hah I'm hopefully about to start a build with Etherial guitars on a 6 string fanned fret bass with some pretty crazy design aspects cause I'm just out there in general, but I will always love these elegant, natural finished basses with wood grain out the ass. I'm definitely keeping these guys in mind for when I have money, if ever again hahah I like gear too much sometimes... But you whore these out like you've never whored anything out before!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 22, 2013)

cool man, I just got to play a fanned fret guitar the other day for the first time. definitely comfortable immediately.

these basses are gonna make my black RG7321 look like a pawn shop guitar... hehe


----------



## Udolf (Apr 3, 2013)

Great selection of woods, congratulations man!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks! I'm hoping to have time to head over to his shop and get some update pics this week


----------



## iron blast (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope so man its been taking forever


----------



## Vicious7 (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't play bass at all, but seeing this is changing my mind quick...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 4, 2013)

Bass is awesome dude. lazy people make it seem boring, but it's exceedingly fun


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 29, 2013)

The fretted neck is going in the CnC.







Decided to get a new pic of the fretless headstock since I had a good camera with me... aint she a beauty


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 23, 2013)

Edit:NVM- i read the second page


----------



## Suitable (Aug 23, 2013)

^ this! And HHHOOOOOOLLLLLY FFFFUUUU..CCCCKKKKKK THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!! That wood is giving me a fu.king hard on big time!!! I must have!!!!

Edit: Sorry for the language non-metalers... But!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's where I bought my piece
Loaded Commerce

this website says they have some 
exotic wood specials & news Lignum vitae ironwoods

also here
https://www.cookwoods.com/lumber-site/shop/category/black-white-striped-ebony/

hopes this helps


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 23, 2013)

lets not forget about the back


----------



## patata (Aug 24, 2013)

Shouldn't there be more screws on the neck?
I mean,7 strings are a lot of tension


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 24, 2013)

Dont forget about the two on the upper horn


----------



## patata (Aug 24, 2013)

ApteraBassist said:


> Dont forget about the two on the upper horn



Oh right!


----------



## pondman (Aug 24, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece of work , absolutely stunning


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, i wish i could build these myself!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 26, 2013)

Not the greatest lighting, but here they are, the evil twins


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2013)

Holy shit... What a great page to open to...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 26, 2013)

lol right? the question is which one will be more evil?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 27, 2013)

I just realized you're the guy who made that orange explorer.... I love that thing...

edit: or maybe you didn't...? I know you had the original post in the thread


----------



## Suitable (Aug 27, 2013)

Body on the left with the fretboard on the right = wrap her in latex with a zip, tie her up with chains, domination sex happenin with fisting and all sorts!!!  The dot inlays on the left board just dont do it for me, should definatly have gone offset at most... But thats just me...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Suitable (Aug 27, 2013)

that would be the most evil for me ha ha ha  to be honest ha ha


----------



## charlessalvacion (Aug 28, 2013)

holy ass! you have 2 customs.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes! Found out a few months after conception it was twins!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 28, 2013)

Theres no way I could pick which one to play first when they arrive. I'd just stand there for a few days like


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 28, 2013)

Right now its the fretless im dying to play


----------



## superash (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are some serious woods man
Can't wait to see more development


----------



## ApteraBassist (Sep 4, 2013)

With some serious luck and maybe some karma, the next pics i post will be them completed. Not holding my breath though


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 5, 2013)

feast your eyes!


----------



## skeels (Nov 5, 2013)

Holy balls. 






They look gigantic. 






Also, djohns74 built the orange Kelly for Konfyuzed. He also built an orange V that rocks. A Mmmm d built me some cool stuff too.

Did I mention that those look gargantuan?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 5, 2013)

The picture at the top of this page shows a more realistic angle of them. They look huge because i took the picture from slightly below them to catch the light. But also theyre pretty big haha


----------



## ShRed DuRsT (Nov 5, 2013)

Beauteous !!


----------



## Jacobine (Nov 5, 2013)

ApteraBassist said:


>



10/10 would fall into the toxic sludge from portal and that is so gorgeous


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's the black one after the clear coat.... I'm so glad I had enough wood to do a back piece





And here's the fretted after the edges got a nice darker burst


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 6, 2013)

That black one is really horror show stuff. Super cool, man.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Well the black one officially have my favorite ever top. That thing is unreal.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 6, 2013)

honestly that black one is one of the coolest basses I have ever seen, specially for less than 10 grand...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 6, 2013)

That is some incredible burl going going on with the black one.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 6, 2013)

poor fretted bass amber bass, taking a back seat to it's awesome sister


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm going over there today to hopefully get some pics with the neck attached...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 7, 2013)

First coat of clear, second will end up being matte finish


----------



## ApteraBassist (Nov 8, 2013)

a closer look at the fretted burl


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 14, 2014)

taking delivery TOMORROW. this is like christmas eve jitters times a thousand


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 15, 2014)

ApteraBassist said:


> taking delivery TOMORROW. this is like christmas eve jitters times a thousand



I'm even getting the jitters for these...holy shit! Need all of the pictures!!!


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 15, 2014)

holy ....ing shit this thing is pure sex


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh yes... there will be lots of pictures and videos! Im pacing around my house right now like a dad outside a delivery room


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 15, 2014)

ApteraBassist said:


> First coat of clear, second will end up being matte finish


----------



## rikomaru (Feb 15, 2014)

:O


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 15, 2014)

okay I'll have the official pictures up tomorrow but here's some teasers!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 16, 2014)

Will probably make some videos this week


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 16, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g8jHMf2kgRw
This is a little jam i did today on it


----------



## Bloodshredder (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice looking piece. Sounds just as awesome as it looks.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 17, 2014)

just took delivery of this one and its FANTASTIC. so naturally resonant


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's a sound test one the fretted one


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 18, 2014)

KILLER!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's a video of me messing around in the high register on the fretless


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 20, 2014)

... And I was just wondering where to get a 7 string fretless...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 20, 2014)

haha yes! get a 7 string fretless... the high range is so fun to play around in. its like a trombone or something


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I played 5s... Then I played 6s (with a high string)...

Then I downtuned my 5 to E0 because I didn't wanna lose the C on the 6...

You see where this is going...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 20, 2014)

just get a few of them


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh you're one of those "enablers"... 

I actually have 2 6 strings currently (The second--if I'm not mistaken--should be on my porch at the moment)... 

So I'm only slightly ahead of you there.


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 20, 2014)

man, this gets more and more interesting i really like gow the fretless sounds!

the 7-string is like a 5 string with one more high and one more low string, right?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 20, 2014)

actually I don'y have an extra low string, mine is like a 5 string with two more high strings. i'm tuned exactly like a 7 string guitar. BEADGBE


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 20, 2014)

EDIT: Oh really? That's kinda cool.


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 20, 2014)

ApteraBassist said:


> actually I don'y have an extra low string, mine is like a 5 string with two more high strings. i'm tuned exactly like a 7 string guitar. BEADGBE



haha this makes it even more interesting!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah i play guitar a lot so like to keep the same tuning and i think F# is too low for me


----------



## tmo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds cool... isn't the fretless with the action a little high on the high strings? They sound with very little sustain... is it your expression or bass setup?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 20, 2014)

Its my expression. The action is lower than ive ever seen.. it plays so good


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 21, 2014)

God dammit, this makes me miss my fretless bass so much. I'm very tempted to pick up a fretless 5 string, and tune it like Evan Brewer does, E1-C3.

The top on the fretless one, though, god damn. Fracking evil looking.

It's a gorgeous pair, man!


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 21, 2014)

May as well just grab a 6 string and tune it like a guitar  i love that tuning


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been tempted, but I've been straying away from "standard" tuning more and more lately - my 2 main guitars are in Open B (B-F#-B-F#-B-D#) and Open Ab (Ab-Eb-Ab-Eb-Ab-C-Eb) - and honestly, for bass, straight 4ths just makes more logical sense to me.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 21, 2014)

what type of music do you play?


----------

